# Homeless man NYC friend for live makes the ultimate sacrifice



## Doomdizzle

https://www.facebook.com/StarTheNewYorkPitbullShotByPolice
please join this FB group and click 'Like' to support for change as well the full story available.


----------



## MSK

Thats just sad


----------



## ames

Yeah and I know if it was any other dog it would not have been shot. What REALLY bother me about this is all the people who knew the dog were telling the police not to shot it. HELLO WHY DID YOU NOT GO GET THE DOG THEN. they are to blame just as much as the cops were, they KNEW the dog wasn't vicious and was just scared and still didn't act.


----------

